# trailer?



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

I want to build a new forklift trailer. Need some ideas and opions and pics if you have them. What are your likes and dislikes of the trailer you have now. I'm tired of ramps and chains. Just wanting a better way. Tandam axle of single? springs/no springs? Tell me what you think. My friends with booms I know what you will say! but I will keep my forklift.
Thanks Jack


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.motorcycleworld.com/enthusiasts/pre_owned_detail.asp?PreOwnedVehicleCode=783145

I have this one. It works great. Trip lever and drive off. Drive on, latch bed, jump in truck and go


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks,
Keep them comming.
Jack


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Beeslave said:


> http://www.motorcycleworld.com/enthusiasts/pre_owned_detail.asp?PreOwnedVehicleCode=783145
> 
> I have this one. It works great. Trip lever and drive off. Drive on, latch bed, jump in truck and go


There is a company in Fl that makes a trailer like that one only it is set up for a forklift with wheel stops and a way to lock your forks to hold the machine on. I think the price is $3500.00 . I bought mine from Tropic Trailer its a tandem axle tilt trailer designed by Dave Mendes. It works and tows great. It is set up for a bobcat not a swinger though. 

What kind of machine are you looking to tow?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Actions' new Trailer*

I finally wore out my old trailer and got a new one. Those ramps were a lot of work in pollination! Jacobsen Trailer in Fresno made mine for $3800. Self cleaning deck, springs, TILT, single axle. A friend has a solid axle trailer and the rough ride eats up a lot of batteries. For the tilt deck put a hydraulic dampener so it goes up & down with out slamming.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well....

Now we need to see some Action.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I saw some guys patching asphalt in a parking lot the other day. They had a trailer that the, whole center deck lowered to the ground to get the machine off. 
Sure would be nice for moving hives with a dolly.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

KQ6AR said:


> Sure would be nice for moving hives with a dolly.


Now that's what I'm talken about.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Yeah But*

But what are you gonna tell MOM after you been up all night with Dolly???:no:


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> A friend has a solid axle trailer and the rough ride eats up a lot of batteries. For the tilt deck put a hydraulic dampener so it goes up & down with out slamming.


Surge brakes eliminate the battery problem and driving on and off "slowly" eliminates the slamming.

My fifth wheel holds the bobcat on the trailer when backed over bed front then put down.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Slave*

I asked my Spanish only buddy how to say SLAVE in Spanish, he told me: " Burro "  Does that make us : Burrittos? "

Th battery I was referring to was the one on the loader machine. It's disappointing when you want to unload & go home but the Bobcat won't start!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Th battery I was referring to was the one on the loader machine. It's disappointing when you want to unload & go home but the Bobcat won't start!


No machine battery problem here or with my mentor that uses the same model trailer( for 15 yrs).

I did have alternator go out this year. While moving bees, at night, 4hrs into moving. Lost lights( had to turn off) and cat barely kept running( lack of voltage to coil) but I got hives off and cat back on trailer.

There are several manufacturers( sp?) of tilt bed trailers. They all have their good and bad qualities.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Beeslave*

But the trailers have no suspension,? That was my point. Some have " torsion bar " but solid stiff axle breaks cells loose in battery.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Beeslave said:


> http://www.motorcycleworld.com/enthusiasts/pre_owned_detail.asp?PreOwnedVehicleCode=783145
> 
> I have this one. It works great. Trip lever and drive off. Drive on, latch bed, jump in truck and go


What does it cost? I have seen other beekeepers who have one of these. For me, the draw back would be not being able to carry anything other than the skidder on the trailer. But I can probably live w/ that. Especially if it drew easier. What about the lights? Do you bottom out alot on uneven terrain and then loose the lights? I can do that on the trailer that I already have and it isn't all that low to the ground.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The lights are on the upper side of the fenders(they will break if you back into the trees in the dark with a truck load of bees obscuring your view at 3:00am). Yes, the trailer front will bottom out occasionly but you can compensate by having less drop on your reciever hitch. I don't know the cost of a new gruett but I paid $2,000 for mine used with new brakes and brake lines and 2( out of 4) new tires. Gruett has a 12' and a 10' long tilt bed. The only bad thing about them is the pivot point for the axles are metal on metal without a replaceable bushing. When the wear gets to be too much the tires begin to tilt in on the top.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

tom g. Laury said:


> but the trailers have no suspension,? That was my point. Some have " torsion bar " but solid stiff axle breaks cells loose in battery.


slow down


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Slow Down*

Every year that goes by, I have greater and greater confidence in the validity of this advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

The more I learn the slower I can go. I used to be the kid that passed everyone, now I'm the guy holding up traffic!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*I Learned Slowly*

The slower I go the more I learn.
Just like my golf game, I really get goin on the 17th or so.


----------

